# Is There Any Way For Me To Get To .602?



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an Alltel Milestone X that i recently flashed to .596 which is verzions OTA update.

I can't flash to .602 because the update changes the radio..

I'm with alltel and cannot use a verzion radio..

Is there any hope for me at upgrading to .602?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> I have an Alltel Milestone X that i recently flashed to .596 which is verzions OTA update.
> 
> I can't flash to .602 because the update changes the radio..
> 
> ...


yes, use sbf_flash.
it doesnt do the radio.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

That would be something for linux correct?

WOuld i have to sbf back to froyo?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> That would be something for linux correct?
> 
> WOuld i have to sbf back to froyo?


you wont have to install linux. you can just run it off a cd or usb thumb drive http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

no


----------

